# محاضرات فيديو كاملة عن الاتصالات اللاسلكية وشبكة gsm



## م.ثائر خالد (15 يناير 2010)

:12::12::12:
السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم موقع يحتوي على محاضرات فيديو كاملة مدة المحاضرة تقريبا 55 دقيقة يلقيها دكاترة أجانب من أروع المحاضرات عن الأتصالات اللاسلكية وشبكة GSM من الأساس إلى الاحتراف 


أرجو من الله ان يزيد من حسناتنا ويوفقنا لما هو خير 

هاد رابط الموقع 

http://www.2electronic.com/course/view.php?id=3​


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## حضرميه (15 يناير 2010)

مشكووور ...........


----------



## stihah (17 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Adel (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

مبدع بكل معنى الكلمة يا استاذ


----------



## م وليم (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## en.ashraf (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع:20:


----------



## Multisim9 (29 يناير 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم على الموضوع ولكن الفلاش لا يعمل :::

movie isn't loaded

؟!؟!؟!؟!؟


----------



## eng_khater81 (31 يناير 2010)

الله عليك يا حبيب والديك


----------



## sofaso (8 مارس 2010)

حياكم الله شباب 
لى مده غايب بسبب الامتحانات 
ارجو ان تفيدونى فى مشروع عن (NGN (next generation network


وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2010)

اللهم يزيد من حسناتك و يحفظك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## engineer osos (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة موضع رائع ومجهود يستحق الشكر ولو امكن اريد مساعدة حول GSM-module


----------



## smart_antenna (23 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م ابوعبدالله (24 مارس 2010)

يبدو ان الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------

